# Soft para pasar pcb a cnc



## VIKKOSKY (Sep 29, 2013)

Que tal amigos...

Tengo una duda, finalmente (después de mucho laburo) logre armar mi fresadora de placas cnc, sin embargo estoy tropezando con un gran problema, resulta que estoy usando Ares de Proteus para hacer mis pcb y he intentado insertar los archivos generados por Ares en la maquina CNC en todos sus formatos y no lo he conseguido... 

Por ello estoy buscando un soft alternativo para hacer los pcb que me permita mandar los archivos directamente a la maquina... no se si alguno conoce algun soft para hacer esto? o quiza el proteus tiene otra opción que no se utilizarla...

Alguien podría indicarme como hacer esto?? ...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 29, 2013)

Hummmmm..... los archivos para generar PCBs industrialmente son los Gerber, y lo que necesitas es generar esos archivos con tu software de diseño de PCB y luego te hará falta un programa capaz de procesar esos archivos y transformarlo en lo que sea que necesita el CNC.


----------



## solaris8 (Sep 29, 2013)

te recomendaria este post, que se trata de la construccion de una cnc desde 0....

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/

tambien cnc soft...
mach3, artcam, type edit, vcarbe....

si no me equivoco, vas a utilizar uno sof de diseño, y otro para pasarlo al cnc

http://frs-cnc.com/foro1/foros.html


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 29, 2013)

Si no me equivoco el Mach3 puede trabajar, incluso, con archivos de PCB´s de Sprint-Layout
Y existen varios programas de diseño de PCB´s que generan como opción el archivo gerber (No recuerdo cual )


----------



## locodelafonola (Sep 29, 2013)

hola VIKKOSKY..... tiene razon fogo..Sprint-Layout ....un integrante del foro.. me pregunto por el.... por que le gustaba como quedaban las placas.. y probo.... consulta en su post...https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f19/fresadora-cnc-muy-simple-barata-20897/ que es el mismo que te indica el amigo solaris8....  aca el ejemplo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/234628/


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Sep 29, 2013)

Agradezco los consejos pero creo que no me deje entender bien..

Es decir, ya tengo lista la fresadora.. lo estoy usando con match. Para el diseño de  trayectorias he estado probando con Vectric.

Sin embargo mi plan original era usarlo para hacer pcbs.. directamente desde Proteus(isis)... pero estoy haciendo -según mi parecer - demasiados pasos  , lo que hago es:

1.- Diseño esquematico y pcb en Proteus - Isis - Ares
2.- Exporto el PCB en formato *.BMP
3.- Uso el Corel pa vectorizar el *.BMP con herramienta bezier, manoalzada, etc.
4.- Exporto desde corel el vectorizado en formato *.DXF
5.- Uso el Vectric para generar las trayectorias en formato *.CNC a partir del *.dxf, donde le doy profundidad de pasada tamaño de fresa, etc..
6.- Uso el archivo (*.CNC) ya generado, para usarlo finalmente en el match...

Por eso voy buscando un soft que pueda generar el archivo de trayectorias directamente desde el *.pcb hasta la fresadora ... así no tendría que rediseñar todo el archivo en corel..

Hasta ahora tardé más con el método del fresado de pcb que con el método de la plancha... ... esto, según lo veo, por todos los pasos que voy haciendo... es decir una corrección y debería repetir toda la secuencia de nuevo... 

Algo más, he estado probando con el Isis de Proteus y la opción Gerber/Excellon output, y me genera 4 archivos *.TXT. Y los que -a mi modo de ver- son los gerber son las trayectorias que les adjunto en los archivos...

Los *.txt los abrí con CIMCO (editor de archivos *.cnc) como se ve en la imagen las trayectorías salen a desorden... 

He estado leyendo sobre un programa winQcad, que tiene esa opción... pero no la encuentro por ningún lado, ni siquiera el demo... Alguien sabe donde la puedo encontrar? o alguien la tiene por ahí en algun rincon??


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 30, 2013)

Esta imagen es la vista del PCB en formato GERBER a partir del archivo que vos has publicado:



Esta imagen se genera con el GerbView del KiCad. Un tema aparte es la generación y ordenamiento de trayectorias para tu CNC, y ahí ya no puedo ayudarte... 

Bueno... tal vez esto te sirva:
http://www.numericalinnovations.com/collections/ace-translator-3000?gclid=CNimp-eb87kCFeRj7AodXiwAtw


----------



## ByAxel (Sep 30, 2013)

Hola. No hay una forma directa pero...
Ya te han sugerido y creo que lo que buscas se resuelve con el Artcam, éste funciona bien con el Eagle pero hay unos videos relacionados con Proteus.
Otra conbinación es usar Proteus + Camtastic + Kcam4 + Mach3.
Otra es usar el archivo Gerber y convertirlo a G-code o *.iso, puede ser con Coppercam o Kellycam

Saludos.


----------



## josemaX (Sep 30, 2013)

Yo uso eagle + mach3


----------



## VIKKOSKY (Oct 1, 2013)

Wau... Dr.!!  Es decir el archivo que quiero obtener es justamente ese..!!
Me imagino que la codificación Gerber para plaquetas es diferente de una de fresado... 

Bueno creo debo buscar un buen conversor de esos archivos... les agradezco por compartir sus métodos...

Buscaré la opción de hacerlo por medio de proteus, me gustaría por el eagle, (veo que varios lo usan) pero ya estoy demasiado metido con el ISIS de Proteus , y ademas ya tengo varias plaquetas diseñadas con en el mismo... 

Ahora estoy a la caza de un buen tutorial... 

gracias de nuevo y saludos.


----------



## locodelafonola (Oct 1, 2013)

hola.... el mismo procedimiemto lo usa el Sprint-Layout ..y por eso te decia que preguntaras a dario....


----------



## alan (Oct 7, 2013)

la mejor opcion la encontre con este programa coppercam
http://www.galaad.net/coppercam-eng.html
diseño en pcbwizard y luego genero el gcode con coppercam de ahi al mach3.


----------



## Rnl (Feb 23, 2014)

josemaX dijo:


> Yo uso eagle + mach3



hola josemax
me puedes explicar como lo pasas de eagle a mach3 por favor para hacer mis pcb
gracias


----------



## josemaX (Feb 23, 2014)

Hola Rnl:

Diseñas con Eagle, y cuando tienes el PCB terminado ejecutas el script PCBGcode que puedes encontrar aquí: http://pcbgcode.org/list.php?12

En la página principal http://pcbgcode.org puedes encontrar otras secciones y en los foros de la misma mucha información.

Al ejecutar el script te deja unos ficheros gcode que Mach3 entiende directamente.


----------



## fen2006 (Feb 23, 2014)

yo hice una placas en el cnc con el inkscape que estaban en formato pdf. resulto muy fácil después de ver varios tutoriales aun algunas veces se vuelve loco el programa y tengo que cerrarlo y abrir otra vez.
1 abro el circuito en pdf con inkscape 
2 selecciono todo el circuito que voy hacer y presiono ctrl+alt+j
3 guardo el archivo en .hpgl 
3 abro el archivo guardado en .hpgl con lazycam para darle la profundidad de corte y diametro de la mecha y listo


----------



## Rnl (Feb 23, 2014)

josemaX dijo:


> Hola Rnl:
> 
> Diseñas con Eagle, y cuando tienes el PCB terminado ejecutas el script PCBGcode que puedes encontrar aquí: http://pcbgcode.org/list.php?12
> 
> ...



gracias lo voy a poner en practica


----------

